# Frozen bread dough



## thumpershere2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone use frozen bread dough? I have been using it for years. I just made home made pocket bread, filled with ham and cheese. They turned out great. One loaf of frozen bread dough thawed. Let rise then roll out and cut to size you want to make the pockets. pile on your favorite filling and roll up. Tuck in the ends so filling doesnt spill out while baking. Let rest for about half hr. Bake at 350 for about 25 min. Cool and wrap. Great for lunches or for the hunters to take in the woods for a snack.You can make the pockets any size you like.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

I've never used frozen bread dough this way, but it sounds good!  I just made similar pockets with canned biscuit dough and froze them. Haven't tried any yet.


----------



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

I usually freeze left over pizza dough. Thaw out and knead for about 1 minute then proceed as usual. Works perfectly.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes I have found that pizza dough freezes well and I also use pizza dough to make stuffed bread instead of bread dough and it works very well. I made a pizza roll up last month and was good. Just don't over do on the sauce.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Frozen bread dough - ?freezing techniques?*



			
				thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Does anyone use frozen bread dough?


I do! 

I had always baked 2 loaves at a time but when the family started eating less bread (teenage daughters perpetually dieting - not that they needed to LOL) I would freeze the 2nd loaf. But my freezer's small so I decided to try freezing the dough and it worked out great. 

I do have questions about freezing the dough - do you freeze it *before* it has had a rise or do you give it one rise, punch it down and then freeze it? Does the dough need to be chilled before it's frozen so it doesn't try to rise in the freezer?

(Since I make enough for 2 loaves, I let 1/2 of the dough rise in the fridge overnight, then punch it down, wrap and freeze. I haven't experimented with other methods so am hoping for advice. TIA)


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 25, 2004)

I buy the frozen bread dough and then take out of the freezer ever how many loaves i need.I am not a bread maker from scratch. Have tried many times but no luck. I love the frozen bread tho and i can do alot with it. It makes wonderfull buns too.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 25, 2004)

my kids used to love these...

Overnight Caramel Rolls

1 loaf frozen bread dough, thawed 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 package dry butterscotch pudding (NOT instant) 
1/4 cup butter, melted

Cut or break off bread dough into walnut size pieces. 
Arrange dough into greased Bundt pan. 
On top of dough, sprinkle pudding, cinnamon and brown sugar. 
Drizzle melted butter over dough. 
Let stand in refrigerator overnight or 8 hours.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-25 minutes.

*can also use 1 package Rhodes frozen dinner rolls
  and add 1/2 cup nuts and/or 1/2 cup raisins



Glazed Orange Rolls

2 (1-pound) loaves frozen bread dough
orange filling: 
In small bowl, stir together 
   1/3 cup melted butter
   3/4 cup sugar
   1 tablespoon light corn syrup 
   1 tablespoon grated orange peel  

Roll out dough on lightly floured surface into 18x9-inch rectangle; 
spread with orange filling. 
Roll up, jelly-roll fashion, beginning with 18-inch side. 
Pinch edge of dough into roll to seal well. 
Cut into 1-inch slices; place slices in greased 13x9-inch baking pan.
Cover; let rise until double in size (about 1 hour). 
Heat oven to 375 degrees. 
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. 
Immediately invert pan onto wire cooling rack; remove pan. 
Invert rolls onto serving platter (top sides up). 

To prepare glaze: In small bowl, stir together
   2 cups powdered sugar
   1/4 cup orange juice 
   1 teaspoon grated orange peel 
Glaze top of warm rolls.

Good Luck!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 26, 2004)

> I do have questions about freezing the dough - do you freeze it *before* it has had a rise or do you give it one rise, punch it down and then freeze it? Does the dough need to be chilled before it's frozen so it doesn't try to rise in the freezer?



I am not sure if it matters when you freeze the dough but I have always done it after it had been proven. Mainly because I either had some left over that I did not have time to bake as I possibly needed to use the oven for another dish OR I have had to go out at short notice just before baking. I always give it a quick knead, 30 seconds or so before freezing. Yeah, if it is still in the risen formation, by all means punch it down and give a quick knead.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe wasabi, I had forgotten about those great rolls from years ago. they are so great and I haven't had those in years. Will have to go out and buy a bunt pan. My deer hunters would love those.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Feta & Roasted Red Pepper Bread

1 frozen bread dough, 16 oz
3 tbsp feta cheese cubes in oil and herbs, shake slightly to mix
1 tbsp olive oil from the jar of feta cheese cubes
2 tsp roasted red pepper spread
1/2 tsp fresh rosemary, minced fine

Thaw frozen dough in refrigerator overnight or at room temperature until thawed but still firm.

On cutting board with chef’s knife or dough cutter, chop dough into large chunks.  Spread the ingredients over chopped dough. Continue to chop and mix until dough is blended with cheese and roasted pepper spread and streaked with color.  Place in loaf pan. Non-stick pan sprayed with noncooking spray works best.

Proof in draft-free area covered loosely with light cloth towel or in gas oven with a shallow pan of warm water and the warmth of the pilot light will give ideal proofing temperature of about 100°.  Proof until dough domes are slightly above top of pan.

Bake at 350° for approximately 25 to 30 minutes or until loaf sounds hollow when tapped.  Cool 5-10 minutes and then remove from pan and finish cooling on cooling rack or screen


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 27, 2004)

Juliev - that sounds absolutely dangerous - for me anyway!!!  I can not wait to get moved so that I can stock all those lovely ingredients!  Have you ever tried rolling the add-ins up in a loaf of bread for a swirl effect?  
I am getting so hungry for carbs now!!!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 27, 2004)

JRsTXDeb said:
			
		

> Juliev - that sounds absolutely dangerous - for me anyway!!!  I can not wait to get moved so that I can stock all those lovely ingredients!  Have you ever tried rolling the add-ins up in a loaf of bread for a swirl effect?
> I am getting so hungry for carbs now!!!



Nope, as a matter of fact I haven't.. but I don't see why that wouldn't work.  I think a slice of that bread would make a great grilled cheese too!.. Wow, you're talking calories there.. cheese "in" the bread and cheese melted on it.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 27, 2004)

Calories? I was thinking more like heaven!


----------

